# Eclipse 3.1 - Code Completion & Argumentanzeige



## Gast (7. Okt 2005)

Hi,
ich möchte mir gerne die Namen der verfügbaren Argumente während der CodeCompletion (Strg-Leertaste) anzeigen lassen. Angezeigt wird aber immer nur eine Nummerierung wie arg0, arg1 usw. Ich dachte ich kann das über diesen Schalter aktivieren (Window->Preferences->Java->Editor->CodeAssist->Fill argument names on completion), es ändert sich jedoch nichts.
Würd mich über jede Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

hmm

was ist das denn für eine Funktion? Hast du die Sourcen dazu - wenn ja, wie heissen denn die Argumente im Quellcode...?


----------



## Mag1c (7. Okt 2005)

Hi,

mit "Fill argument names on completion" setzt Eclipse bei Methodenaufrufen die Parameternamen aus den Methoden-Definitionen ein. Also bei der Methode

```
public void eineMethode (String arg0) {
...
}
```

wird Eclipse bei <Strg><Space> den Text ".eineMethode(arg0)" einfügen.

Es gibt noch eine weitere Option "Guess filled method arguments". Ist diese aktiv, sucht Eclipse im aktuellen Context nach möglichen Parametern und setzt diese in den Methodenaufruf ein. Wie hoch hier die Trefferquote ist und ob das am Ende doch eher störend ist, muß man ausprobieren.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Guest (7. Okt 2005)

Hi,

erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten. "Fill argument names on completion" ist wohl nicht das, was ich mir wünsche.
Im JCreator wird bei der CodeCompletion (z.B. bei Methoden)  der Argumentname angezeigt, beispielsweise
_setSize(*int width*, *int height*)_

Bei eclipse sieht das eher so aus:
_setSize(*int arg0*, *int arg1*)_

Hier und da kann es m.E. schon recht komfortabel sein. Gibt es dafür vielleicht eine entsprechende Einstellung?

Gruß
michi


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

also bei mir gehts 

nochmal die Frage: von welcher Klasse rufst du denn setSize auf? 

sind von der Klasse die Sourcen vorhanden (z.B. über JRE_SRC)??


----------



## Guest (7. Okt 2005)

Ahaa, danke!
Deine Frage hat mir das richtige Brett vorn Kopf gehauen  
Der Fehler war ein verkehrter Pfad in den Sourcen. Dort war der Pfad zu einer separaten JRE angegeben. Nachdem ich den auf die JDK gelegt habe funktioniert's bestens.
Nochmals Danke 

gruß
michi


----------

